# Sound from MacMini to HDTV



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a (Monoprice) optical sound toslink adapter from a 2007 model Mac Mini on one end to a HDMI connector on my Pioneer Plasma on the other end and I still can't get any sound from the Mac Mini to the TV speakers. Anyone else experience this anomaly ? And which component is the culprit ? Thanks.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

MacAddict said:


> I have a (Monoprice) optical sound toslink adapter from a 2007 model Mac Mini on one end to a HDMI connector on my Pioneer Plasma on the other end and I still can't get any sound from the Mac Mini to the TV speakers. Anyone else experience this anomaly ? And which component is the culprit ? Thanks.


Can you post a link to the adapter you're describing? If its a DVI > HDMI adapter, your problem is that DVI doesn't carry an audio signal.


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Z06jerry said:


> Can you post a link to the adapter you're describing? If its a DVI > HDMI adapter, your problem is that DVI doesn't carry an audio signal.


Yes but he/she is running an optical audio cable (ie toslink). You could see if your TV is set up to accept the audio cable. You might have to select an option on your tv to let it know an audio cable is hooked up.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Do you see a red light at the end of the Toslink cable? If so, then your TV is the culprit.


----------



## vinnie mack (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah check your sound settings on the TV. you may have to switch to optical input


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

MacAddict said:


> I have a (Monoprice) optical sound toslink adapter from a 2007 model Mac Mini on one end to a HDMI connector on my Pioneer Plasma on the other end and I still can't get any sound from the Mac Mini to the TV speakers. Anyone else experience this anomaly ? And which component is the culprit ? Thanks.


I have a Pioneer Plasma, I ended up not using DVI or HDMI from my mini..
it looked really bad..
what I did do was from the mini I ran an audio cable, regular kind from the headphone port of the mini to the Pioneer box.. (headphone port ) ( my plasma had two parts to it, the TV and then the main box.. ) then ran a VGA cable to VGA - there is a section of the Pioneer box called PC
that is where you will connect your mini to.

then the sound and resolution was what I wanted and looked great.

good luck.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have a Pioneer Plasma, I ended up not using DVI or HDMI from my mini..
> it looked really bad..
> what I did do was from the mini I ran an audio cable, regular kind from the headphone port of the mini to the Pioneer box.. (headphone port ) ( my plasma had two parts to it, the TV and then the main box.. ) then ran a VGA cable to VGA - there is a section of the Pioneer box called PC
> that is where you will connect your mini to.
> ...


Plasma... is really the low end of the flat TV's anyways... It would not look nice in 1080i. Not for text anyways. VGA looks great in your case because it's displaying at a lower resolution.

lowering the display resolution using the digital video input/output (DVI -> HDMI) to a 720p resolution (1360x768) or 1280x720 would do the trick...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have a Pioneer Plasma, I ended up not using DVI or HDMI from my mini..
> it looked really bad...



I have a wide screen HD CRT TV (Toshiba) and the video looks great (comparable to my dedicated upscaling DVD player) from my Mini using a DVI to HDMI cable, the Mini isn't the problem. If you go to 123Macmini.com you will find that there are tons of Mini owners who use DVI to HDMI without an issue. I think the problem resides with your TV.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The plasma has a specific PC audio in which is a mini connection that I use in conjunction with the earphone connection on the Mini. I shall have to look into the sound section of the set up on the TV, although going on memory I think it is greyed out. I find the resolution via the HDMI @ 1080i is OK, but I have to admit that I have to move closer to read any text, so maybe an adjustment is needed there, whereas mostly I am using a wireless mouse. Oh yes, the end of the toslink cable glows red.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I am having a similar problem, I read that the Mini has Optical audio through the headphone jack. But when I plug in the headphone type cables, I get Stereo and not 5.1 for movies...or anything.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i believe Perian - The swiss-army knife of QuickTime components can help you with this. but i think this is only for audio with AC3 encoding..


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You should be using 720p from the Mini. All PC video out is progressive; only broadcast television (and stuff designed to work with broadcast television) uses interlaced signals.

Unless of course you're using an Apple ][ or a Commodore PET for your video source.

720p is much better for motion (sports, movies) anyway, if you're choosing between 720p and 1080i. You probably don't have a 1080p option, unless your set is very new (your TV may upsample to 1080p but won't accept a 1080p input, while the Mini will want to output 1080p, not 1080i).

As for Plasma = no good/LCD = the second coming, that comes from people who read specs and listen to manufacturer's glowing self-praise, rather than from actually watching the things. If your screen is 42" or smaller, a Plasma at 720p is an excellent choice.

Some people don't like Plasmas because they are heavy. On the other hand, thieves love LCDs because they are light.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Elric said:


> I am having a similar problem, I read that the Mini has Optical audio through the headphone jack. But when I plug in the headphone type cables, I get Stereo and not 5.1 for movies...or anything.



It it all depends on the gen of your Mini, the mini Toslink for digital audio only started with the MacIntel Minis. Plus it is digital audio so you still need to have a receiver capable of processing it to get 5.1, so it really all depends on your version of the Mini and your audio set up capabilities. 

Additionally I'm not sure what you mean by "headphone type cables". To get digital audio out, you need a special mini digital audio jack. If you are just using a plain old analogue jack you can't expect to get digital out.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

screature said:


> It it all depends on the gen of your Mini, the mini Tos link for digital audio only started with the MacIntel Minis. Plus it is digital audio so you still need to have a receiver capable of processing it to get 5.1, so it really all depends on your version of the Mini and you audio set up capabilities.
> 
> Additionally I'm not sure what you mean by "headphone type cables". To get digital audio out, you need a special mini digital audio jack. If you are just using a plain old analogue jack you can't expect to get digital out.


K, I have the latest Mini, and Sony DTS receiver. Now, the Mini uses the jack that LOOKS like the headphone jack, but in order to get Digital audio into my receiver, I guess I need an optical cable where one end is the normal optical (plastic with very visible red light) and the other end that fits into the "headphone jack" of the mini.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... I guess I need an optical cable where one end is the normal optical (plastic with very visible red light) and the other end that fits into the "headphone jack" of the mini. ..."

Yeah, just Google " 3.5mm to Toslink" and you will get about a bazillion hits. They start at around $5. Before you spend money be sure your receiver/tv/whatever accepts Toslink (digital optical) inputs; it's possible they insist on S/PDIF (coaxial digital) audio input.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

What gordguide said.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Sweet, thanks chaps! The image in my head of this frankenstein cable was too absurd to google! But now I shall!


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

gordguide said:


> >720p is much better for motion (sports, movies) anyway, if you're choosing between >720p and 1080i. You probably don't have a 1080p option, unless your set is very >new (your TV may upsample to 1080p but won't accept a 1080p input, while the Mini >will want to output 1080p, not 1080i)
> 
> >As for Plasma = no good/LCD = the second coming, that comes from people who >read specs and listen to manufacturer's glowing self-praise, rather than from actually >watching the things. If your screen is 42" or smaller, a Plasma at 720p is an >excellent choice.
> 
> >Some people don't like Plasmas because they are heavy. On the other hand, thieves >love LCDs because they are light.


The problem is not with the video. I reduced the resolution today and can now read text from my viewing chair. The Kuro is quite new and accepts 1080P from my PS3 perfectly.

My six year old 50" Sony Grand Wega II LCD HDTV is very deep and quite heavy too. It needs two hefty men to move it. The 50" Pioneer Kuro Plasma on the other hand is very slim and much lighter than the Sony. I guess thieves don't read the specs. <s> 

The problem still remains with the Mini. The TV has been set up with the Sound menu, but there is still no sound from the TV when in PC mode. I shall take it in to an Apple Store tomorrow to have it checked over. Thanks for all your comments nonetheless.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Get an appointment at the G-bar. It's free anyways...

My guess is your TV does not pick up your audio input when in HDMI mode..


Btw, my guess your 50" LCD HDTV is not a real LCD panel. I mean, it is a LCD projection TV. hence why it is deep and heavy. (note: hute)


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Received my Mini yesterday and had it all hooked up by evening - I have a mini-TOSlink adapter coming from the headphone jack to a TOSlink cable to my Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver, and the MiniDVI to DVI adapter hooked up to a DVI/HDMI cable directly to the TV.

I'm able to get sound to the receiver, but I don't know if it's 5.1 yet - I selected the Multichannel Output in Perian.

I get a picture (1920x1080 60Hz) on the LCD TV (Samsung LN55A950), but I haven't figured out how to determine if it's a 1080i picture or a 1080p picture.. 

The mini-TOSlink adapter I used is one of these:
For only $0.48 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Toslink Female to Toslink Mini Male Adapter | Toslink Adapter

and this is the DVI/HDMI cable:
For only $7.05 each when QTY 50+ purchased - HDMI DVI cable CL2 Rated (For In-Wall Installation) (24AWG) w/net jacket- 6ft (Gold Plated) | Premium 24AWG HDMI-DVI Cables

Hope that helps!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Why are you selecting any type of audio output in Perian? If you are sending a digital signal to your receiver and it is multi-channel your receiver will decode it, no need to do anything with Perian.


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello. Thought I might try and help. If I understand you correctly you want to hook up the following directly: 

mac mini (2007) ----> Pioneer Plasma TV

Correct?

Many TV's that take a HDMI do not have a corresponding analogue input, relying on both the audio and video signal to come from the HDMI cable. And many TV's will not take a digital (TOSLINK or Digital COAX) signal directly either.

BUT, I did some research for you and most pioneer plasmas have a HDMI with a corresponding analogue input. I took a random Pioneer manual here (PDF format 16mb):

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/PDP-5020FD_OperatingInstructions0610.pdf

If you want the audio straight from the TV speakers, that is no receiver or any other a/v device in between do the following:

1 Find the HDMI that HAS a corresponding analogue input (red and white connections)

2 Hook your DVI-HDMI cable to the HDMI Input on TV as normal.

3 Hook your audio from the mac (using a 3.5mm to RCA cable) to the corresponding audio input on TV

4 To specify the audio type, follow the steps below.
1 ) Access the Option through the Setup.
2 ) Select HDMI Input from the Option menu.
3 ) Select Audio from the submenu.
4 ) Select the type of audio signal recommended for the attached device.
5 ) Select "Analog"

5 Finally, No matter what anyone says, with the exception of bright rooms, Plasma is always better than LCD 

Hope this helps


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

screature said:


> Why are you selecting any type of audio output in Perian? If you are sending a digital signal to your receiver and it is multi-channel your receiver will decode it, no need to do anything with Perian.


You have the ability to change audio output settings:
- Stereo
- Multichannel
- Dolby
- Dolby Digital
that specifies what type of audio to output, so I selected multichannel thinking that's what I wanted.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I would recommend just sending the signal straight unaltered through any software and then make your output choices etc. with your receiver. There really is no need to predefine the signal for the receiver (if it is at all a current receiver) all the data that it needs will be in the digital stream and when you make your selections on the receiver (Stereo, 5.1, etc) the receiver will process the sound accordingly, that is what it has been designed to do.

I think this is more desirable because what if you forget that you have set something up in Perian and then make a change on the receiver, then you altering that which has already been altered at the software level coming out of the Mini.

But that is me and the way I do things.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

jdmedic said:


> Hello. Thought I might try and help. If I understand you correctly you want to hook up the following directly:
> 
> mac mini (2007) ----> Pioneer Plasma TV
> 
> ...


Thank you, jdmedic, you're correct.

I checked on Monoprice's web site and they have a 6 inch "Y'" shaped connector, with a female toslink on one end and two RCA plugs on the other. I'm assuming that I would insert the two RCA ( red & white) into the HDTV audio and connect a toslink cable into both the female end of the toslink and the mini toslink on the Mac Mini (headphone out). If that is correct I'll seek out the "Y" shaped connector in the usual outlets around, though I have to admit that they invariably surprise me with what they do not carry. Too bad Steve Jobs doesn't hold HDMI in much regard.

You're right again about the LCD v Plasma, for having both I can attest that the Plasma PQ, especially the Kuro, has it all over the LCD. Besides, the lamp requirement in the LCD is a monumental drawback. I bought a $300 standby replacement lamp, since back in 2003 they were on a 3 month back order. When I got around to testing it on a whim two months after the warranty ran out, it blew the 'lamp bloc' and It cost $800 to have the $264 'lamp bloc' replaced. Incidentally, responding to my asking why the lamps cost so much, Sony stated at the time that they would eventually come down as the market increased. They are still the same price six years later.  

Thank you again.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

> 6 inch "Y'" shaped connector, with a female toslink on one end and two RCA plugs on the other


OK, lets go back to basics. You are confusing analog audio and digital audio.

The red and white RCAs are ANALOG left and right audio plugs. There is no way a cable goes from digital optical TOSLink to analog RCAs. TOSLink is different from the 3.5" stereo "headphone" style jack.

Digital audio can be carried on an optical cable (which may have a TOSLink connector, or as in the Macs, a combo connector which is a 3.5" analog stereo plug with an additional optical connection at the tip. Digital audio never has separate Left and Right connectors, the stereo or surround signal is all carried on one connector.

(Digital audio can also be carried on copper wire, and one standard for S/PDIF audio - confusingly, S/PDIF can use RCA cables, but you will NOT see RCA digital outputs on any Mac. )

Digital audio requires that the device you are connecting (receiver, TV) to has a digital decoder. If you are expecting 5.1 / surround, the device has to have Dolby Digital or DTS surround decoder.

Analog audio is never carried on a optical cable, which is why "TOSLink to 2 x analog RCA" is not doable. Analog audio is most commonly carried on cables with RCA plugs, stereo 3.5mm "headphone" type, or 1/4" "guitar" type plugs

DVI does not carry audio, adapting DVI to HDMI will not get you audio, even if the device is capable if receiving audio over HDMI. Any time you are connecting DVI to HDMI you have to make separate provisions for audio.


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

You have the correct idea that you need a Y cable, I think you are getting some terms mixed up. No worries. This is the style of cable you need:

For only $0.57 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug cable - 6ft | 3.5mm/RCA Audio Cables

It will go from Mac Mini Head Phone Jack ----> Plasma TV audio input (the corresponding one to the HDMI - see previous post)

Just to be clear, you are getting a Digital Video signal, but an Analog audio signal from your TV. Don't worry about TOSlink/digital audio. You don't need that until you get a receiver with surround sound.

The above cable should be found at futureshops or radio shacks/Source stores as well.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm using a Griffin FireWave (now discontinued) for six-channel discrete output from Firewire.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Silv said:


> Received my Mini yesterday and had it all hooked up by evening - I have a mini-TOSlink adapter coming from the headphone jack to a TOSlink cable to my Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver, and the MiniDVI to DVI adapter hooked up to a DVI/HDMI cable directly to the TV


Done that and I get sound from my Pioneer VSX 94TXH receiver, but I don't want to fire up the receiver every time I want sound while surfing the 'Net, but it looks like I could be forced to out of necessity.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Well I've tried all three alternative solutions suggested to no avail, so I am thinking that maybe the mini headphone connection must be suspect. I've thought of ways that I could connect the MacMini up with other components that I have in order to ascertain whether it is in fact that connection but the mini headphone connection itself is the stumbling block. I don't know why Apple saw nothing wrong with including a HDMI connection on the Apple TV, but reneged when it came to the (2007) MacMini and strangely enough the newly revised (2009) MacMini.

Sorry about the brain fart when it came to the analogue/digital mix up, but I was getting myself into a real tizzy after at first realising that the analogue Monoprice adapter wouldn't work with a digital connection. I'm like the drowning man who will clutch at anything, even straws, at this point.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You can also get digital audio out through USB using an item such as the M-Audio Transit. But it is around $100, there are cheaper alternatives that do the same thing, I just can't recall what they are called right now. As quick Google search should find you a USB to digital audio auto device for as low as I think around $40.


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

2 questions:

1) how are you getting audio out of your mini right now? or are you?
2) What happens if you plug in standard headphones into the Head phone jack?


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

What happens if you plug a standard set of head phones into the head Phone Jack?


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

jdmedic said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) how are you getting audio out of your mini right now? or are you?
> 2) What happens if you plug in standard headphones into the Head phone jack?


I am not getting any audio with my MacMini connected with my HDTV.
If I plug in a standard headphone I get good stereo audio.

So the audio out on the Mini is working fine, but no matter what type of connection I use with the HDTV's digital or analogue I get no audio at all. Even Monoprice were not able to come up with any recommended connection.

Sorry for the delay in responding, jdmedic, I have been out of town and only arrived home a couple of hours ago. So I have not been in touch with Apple so far. Oddly enough I experienced a similar audio anomaly back in 1990 with my first Mac, which didn't even involve a TV.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

MacAddict said:


> I am not getting any audio with my MacMini connected with my HDTV.
> If I plug in a standard headphone I get good stereo audio.
> 
> So the audio out on the Mini is working fine, but no matter what type of connection I use with the HDTV's digital or analogue I get no audio at all. Even Monoprice were not able to come up with any recommended connection.
> ...


If headphones work, then your TV/Receiver inputs are toast. Or the cable, try a different cable.


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry about the second "what happens..." post, I thought it didn't post my reply originally so I re-typed my question again.

OK, I think you ruled out any problems with your Mac Mini... that's the good part.

Now, lets rule out the cable. On you TV to you have any quick access connection ports (Usually yellow, red/white, s-video)? They are usually on the front or side of a TV. They are meant to hookup camcorders and such. They will have a label that says "Input #" or "Video #". IF you have any other, easier audio source you can test it that way as well (receiver, Stereo, AUX on a cheap Boom-Box).

Hook the audio cables to that connection (Red and White RCA-style connectors) from your Headphone jack. Change your TV to the corresponding "input #". (remember there is no video yet). Play something with sound. 

Do you get Audio? 
No: Cables might be at fault
Yes: Then chances are you made a mistake somewhere in the TV setup. Go back one page and re-read my previous post and follow those steps again. If you have your TV manual, use that to double check the steps.

I'm trying to make all the steps I post as clear as possible, but feel free to ask any questions.

Hope that works. I'm making this my personal quest in life to get it working


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

And so the saga continues. My wife visited the Apple Store in Sherway Gardens on her way home last night and asked about this connection. She actually had me on the cell' phone while she talked to the guy, who even though I emphasised the digital feature for the MacMini end, sold her a Belkin 'Y' configuration cable ($24.95) that, as it turns out, has a 3.5mm mini pin on one end and two RCA plugs on the other, identical to one such cable I already happen to have but without all the chrome. So much for ProCare.


----------



## jdmedic (Mar 25, 2009)

For some reason my posts must be approved by a moderator/administrator. They seem to be taking 24hrs to appear... what gives?

jdmedic?

Edit: this post is from work. it appeared right away. I have a reply that hasnt been posted yet that hopefully will help you out.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

I must apologise, jdmedic, for not paying much attention to this forum as I should, but I have been embroiled in another work that has preoccupied me fully for the past few days. I see you too have been having your problems with your postings, which is too bad since you endeavoured to be helpful, but there goes that crumbling cookie again. I must say that I am now beginning to think that the digitial sound IN on my HDTV must be the culprit for when I plug in the cable the centre does not glow red, but then maybe when it is IN it wouldn't anyway, only when it is OUT. Stumped again. Then I thought about the testing by way of the headphones from the MacMini's sound OUT, which worked, but what I can't get my head around is that the sound OUT is digital and yet the headphones were not. Stumped again.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

MacAddict said:


> I must say that I am now beginning to think that the digitial sound IN on my HDTV must be the culprit for when I plug in the cable the centre does not glow red, but then maybe when it is IN it wouldn't anyway, only when it is OUT. Stumped again.


You will only see the red light when your optical cable is plugged into the output jack of your mini (and the audio output is active). Your TV is not putting out a signal (it is receiving it), thus no light.



MacAddict said:


> Then I thought about the testing by way of the headphones from the MacMini's sound OUT, which worked, but what I can't get my head around is that the sound OUT is digital and yet the headphones were not. Stumped again.


Your Mini is outputing electrical analog and optical digital simultaneously.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, Z06jerry, for confirming my suspicions. Now I don't know what to think, since I have tried three optical digital cables and they all react the same, which shows that none of the cables is to blame. Indications are now that It has to be the Pioneer Plasma and its PC digital sound IN where the fault may lie. I've re-read all mention of connecting the MacMini to the TV for sound and there are no settings to be made, just plug in the optical digital cable to the specific connection and that's it. I may have time tomorrow to work on it, especially if it rains.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't read the entire thread, but HDMI connections often expect the audio to come with the video. DVI-HDMI can't do this, so you'll have to either look for a physical connection that has audio paired to the HDMI, or change a setting internally that allows the HDMI connection to select an audio source (my Sharp requires this).

Just a thought, sorry if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

Which model TV do you have?

I'm looking at the KURO manuals on the pioneer site and I don't see any that take an optical in.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Expergo:

This is the Pioneer model that I am referring to:- PDP 5020FD - 50-Inch Class (49.85'' Diagonal) 1080p KURO™ Flat Panel HDTV. It has a specific 'PC' digital toslink sound IN connection, of which mention is also made in the specifications as well as the manual. 

I've now reached the point where I am seriously considering divesting myself of this MacMini. Because of this lack of sound I find I hardly use the darned thing now and get more use out of the Apple TV instead.

Thanks for your interest anyway.

hbp:
From what you say, I think the problem maybe caused by the fact that the Pioneer HDTV doesn't pair the sound with the DVI-HDMI, which is why they have a specific 'PC' digital sound IN connection. There is no mention of the need to make a setting that will permit the Pioneer to select an audio source. In the menu settings there are a few audio settings but nothing that relates to or even mention of the 'PC' connection.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

MacAddict said:


> Expergo:
> 
> This is the Pioneer model that I am referring to:- PDP 5020FD - 50-Inch Class (49.85'' Diagonal) 1080p KURO™ Flat Panel HDTV. It has a specific 'PC' digital toslink sound IN connection, of which mention is also made in the specifications as well as the manual.
> 
> ...


Do you not have an audio receiver? Having an HDTV without HD sound seems silly. I wouldn't get rid of the mini for doing it's job, I would contact your TV manufacturer and see what their defense is. Also upgrade your sound out of the 80's man! LOL

I just got my TOSlink stuff in the mail (about 4 bucks for the mini adapter and an optical cable splitter) Sound is incredible! BUT my beef is the lack of Audio control with the keyboard. But I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## chewy (Feb 16, 2006)

It's not uncommon for plasmas to have an optical audio *OUT*. Double check that your Pioneer also has an optical audio *IN* and that you're plugging into that. If your Pioneer does have this type of input, it could be that the HDMI connection (since it also carries audio) has higher priority over the optical audio input. Try starting a song in iTunes and ONLY plug the optical audio connection to your TV. See if any sound comes out of your TV and try setting the video source to something that's not HDMI.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

i think this one may be a problem with the TV.

Also Apple's fault for going the MDP route and not allowing sound to transfer over it...


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Elric said:


> Do you not have an audio receiver? Having an HDTV without HD sound seems silly. I wouldn't get rid of the mini for doing it's job, I would contact your TV manufacturer and see what their defense is. Also upgrade your sound out of the 80's man! LOL
> 
> I just got my TOSlink stuff in the mail (about 4 bucks for the mini adapter and an optical cable splitter) Sound is incredible! BUT my beef is the lack of Audio control with the keyboard. But I'm sure I'll get over it.


My receiver is a Pioneer VSX 94 TXH, which I use sparingly, either for 7.1 audio by itself, or video where movies are concerned. Since I don't bring into use with TV in general, I did not intend to bring it into use with the MacMini. If I need to listen to all my iTunes music I can do so with the Apple TV.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

chewy said:


> It's not uncommon for plasmas to have an optical audio *OUT*. Double check that your Pioneer also has an optical audio *IN* and that you're plugging into that. If your Pioneer does have this type of input, it could be that the HDMI connection (since it also carries audio) has higher priority over the optical audio input. Try starting a song in iTunes and ONLY plug the optical audio connection to your TV. See if any sound comes out of your TV and try setting the video source to something that's not HDMI.


I tried that on your suggestion but it didn't work, I'm afraid 'chewy'. All I hear is the 'sound down a manhole' coming from underneath the MacMini. But thanks anyway.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

I finally got to pinpoint the problem today with the kind assistance of Christopher Breen of MacWorld. We were able to prove that the earphone connection on the MacMini was working; that the connection from the earphone connection via Toslink digital cable was also working; ( Sound preferences on the MM showed Digital,) leaving us with the accusing finger pointed right at the PC Digital IN on the Pioneer Plasma HDTV. I now need to seek some service from Pioneer. 

Thanks to all who bothered to respond, your input was certainly appreciated.


----------



## chopsieze (May 18, 2009)

hi, i was wondering if this problem was solved? 

mine's similar where the 2.5mm headphones line in (pc audio) works if i use vga for video but when i use dvi to hdmi it doesn't... even though it lets me select "pc audio-in" while using the hdmi it still won't give me any sound... i have verified the cable and the jack out on the mini work.

any ideas? thanks!


----------

